# Hashimoto's and Infertility?



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I've read there is a connection between auto-immune thyroid disease and fertility problems. Does anyone have knowlegde or experience with this? I'm unable to get pregnant for the first time and wondering if this is going to be the first area they look at. 
Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No personal experience, but I understand that if you're ovulating as you should, you shouldn't have a problem getting pregnant with thyroid disease.

So the question is: are you ovulating normally?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyroidism-and-infertility/AN01436


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Good article.
I still get my period so on the outside it appears normal. 
Thanks


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hypothyroidism can cause infertility, spontaneous abortion, etc. if untreated or inadequately treated. Often times medication has to be adjusted during pregnancy to keep levels optimal so as not to harm the fetus/mother.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking for info on this myself and the things i have found so far (sorry but I can't say how true/false they are)

Thyroid problems can affect your cycle - making it shorter etc which reduces the optimum time for conception

I also read something about it possibly stopping ovulation - you still get a normal period but 'ghost' ovulate

If your levels are not corrected before conception is can be hard to complete the pregnancy - the baby relies on your thyroid for the first 10-12 weeks

And the real kicker for me (with huge antibody numbers) antibodies can cross the placenta and attack the baby (thats my biggest worry and I have no idea how to get around that so I am asking my doc on the next visit)

Oh and also there can be issues with the baby if it does go full term. In saying all that... people manage it all the time so i'm crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I lost 5 pregnancies, in 11 years, between our two children. I was treated for hyperthyroidism with a partial thyroidectomy. Two days before the anniversary of that surgery, we welcomed a 10 pound baby boy to the world. He turns 21 today.


----------



## emmacat13 (Jan 22, 2013)

There are literally hundreds of published research articles on this. Go to PubMed.org and do a search for hypothyroidism and infertility or subclinical hypothyroidism and infertility. Being unable to get pregnant for 2+ years with all the classic hypo symptoms, I did a ton of research, then ordered my own blood tests and found a Naturopathic Doctor that would prescribe Nature-throid. My medication costs $90 for 6 months. IVF, the other alternative, costs $10k. I'm hoping this is the answer!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

emmacat13 said:


> There are literally hundreds of published research articles on this. Go to PubMed.org and do a search for hypothyroidism and infertility or subclinical hypothyroidism and infertility. Being unable to get pregnant for 2+ years with all the classic hypo symptoms, I did a ton of research, then ordered my own blood tests and found a Naturopathic Doctor that would prescribe Nature-throid. My medication costs $90 for 6 months. IVF, the other alternative, costs $10k. I'm hoping this is the answer!


I hope so too!! I understand that TSH needs to be around 1.0? Wishing you all the best with this!


----------



## emmacat13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, based on my research I'm going for a TSH of as close to 1.0 as I can get.


----------

